# Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.



## heniqua (2. Apr. 2012)

Moin Moin!

Ich bin Henning, junger Obstbauer aus Hamburg und fange jetzt mit einem Teich an.

Der Teich wird ca. 5m lang, 3m breit, 1,2m Tief. = 18.000 Liter

Den Teich möchte ich einerseits für den Garten, andererseits aber auch für eine kleine private Fischzucht. Wir haben mehrere Seen für die Beregnung unserer Apfelbäume (die Seen sind über Rohre und Gräben mit der Elbe verbunden). 
Also ich möchte junge Fische in den Teich einsetzen und ab bestimmten Größen in die Beregnungsseen setzen.

Jetzt sind meine Fragen:
Was brauch ich für eine Teichpumpe / Filter? Oder hat jemand sogar einen Vorschlag für eine bestimmte Pumpe mit Filter? Sollte nur nicht zu teuer sein.

Der Boden des Teiches soll mit Kies / Sand bedeckt werden. Wasserpflanzen werden natürlich auch "gepflanzt".

Muss ich ansonsten noch irgendwas beachten?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen!

Gruß und schonmal Danke!

Henning


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Henning und herzlich Willkommen 

Was haben die Leute in letzter Zeit immer mit Fischzucht im Gartenteich 

Für eine Zucht, bräuchtest Du super Wasser, was natürlich einen super Filter mit kräftiger Pumpe voraussetzt und demzufolge nicht preiswert ist.

An was für Fische hast Du eigentlich gedacht? Danach richtet sich ja auch der Rest ...

Mandy


----------



## CrimsonTide (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

vor allem finde ich 18.000 l nicht besonders groß ... da kannst vermutlich nur __ moderlieschen züchten!
1,2 m tiefe sind recht wenig ... wenn der winter hart wird, kannst du sehr wohl mit ausfällen durch tiefe temperaturen, schnee und eis rechnen. ich würde da auf 1,8 - 2,2 m tiefer gehen!


----------



## heniqua (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Also ich will die dadrin ja nicht riesig züchten. Die sollen nur auf eine größe wachsen, dass sie relativ sicher vor __ Hecht & Co. sind in den Beregnungsseen. Bei der Fischart bin ich noch nicht schlüssig, ich lese momentan viel und versuch rauszufinden, was gut geht und auch zu mir passt. Hab vieles im Sinn: Forellen, __ Graskarpfen, Spiegel-/__ Schuppenkarpfen, __ Schleie, Stör. Wenn ich wüsste welcher Fisch wie schnell wächst, dann würde mir das leichter fallen, denn dann würde ich eine Art nehmen, die ich im Frühjahr einsetzen kann und die dann vor dem kalten Winter eventuell schon groß genug ist ... ? 

Naja, für die Meinung anderer bin ich ja hier


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Hennig,

ich muß Mandy wiedersprechen, dass eine gute Pumpe und Filter unbedingt teuer wird. 
EIne Mammutpumpe verbraucht 30 Watt bei einer beachtlichen Pumpleistung und kostet 
30 -xxxx Euro und dazu noch 1 Rohr mit Winkelstück 5 Euro.

Mit dem züchten ist so eine Sache. Wenn das gut funktioniert wirst Du einen Überbesatz im See züchten. Heißt, wenn bei Dir jedes Jahr 100te Plötzen aufwachsen und Du diese in den See gibst, kann man den irgendwann in Plötzensee umbenennen. 
Drum wäre die Überlegung, ein natürliches Gleichgewicht zu züchten. 
Forellen und Störe gehören nicht in den See und wäre unnatürlich. Aus diesem Grund würde ich höchstens natürliche Vorkommen züchten. Sonst bringst Du den See aus dem Gleichgewicht und es leben dann evtl. nur noch unnatürliche Arten im Teich. 
Das wäre genauso, wie wenn alle Teichbesitzer Ihre Koi und Goldfischzuchten in die Seen kippen. Irgendwann gibt es keine Einheimischen Fische mehr, weil die Seen von den lieben Züchtern überbevolkert würden.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## heniqua (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Danke Thomas, da ist wohl was dran..
Dann müsste ich sowas wie __ Plötze, __ Zander, __ Barsch züchten, würde mir auch gefallen 
Aber ich hätte da ein bisschen Angst, dass ich nicht genug Nahrung für die Räuber hab :S
Hat denn jemand einen bestimmten Vorschlag für eine Pumpe und Filter?


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Hennig,
Willkommen hier im Forum.

Ich seh da noch ein weiteres Problem. "die Seen sind über Rohre und Gräben mit der Elbe verbunden".
Wie willst du denn ganz sicher verhindern, dass keine von deinen in die Elbe abwandern.
Du kannst also nur in der Elbe natürlich vorkommende einsetzen. Es sind schon so viele einheimische Arten geschädigt worden, weil andere hinzukamen.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hey Thomas,

Ihr und Eure Mammuts  , an die habe ich nicht gedacht ... unter diesem Hintergrund haste natürlich Recht, die Betreibung von Mammutpumpen ist preiswert 

Mandy


----------



## heniqua (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Moin Joerg!

Natürlich sollen keine anderen Arten geschädigt werden. Deswegen __ Barsch, __ Zander, __ Plötze. Allerdings werden soweit ich weiß Forellen in die Este (Nebenfluss der Elbe) gesetzt und __ Störe gibt´s in der Elbe auch ein paar.
Aber auch meiner Beregnungsseen wegen, sollte ich denk ich mal nur Arten einsetzen, die bereits vorhanden sind, sprich __ Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Plötze, Karpfen, __ Schlei usw.

Pumpentechnisch? Filter?

Wieviel Wasser muss eine Pumpe pro Stunde fördern bei einem 18.000 Liter Teich?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Henning,

warum setzt Du Dich nicht mal mit Naturschutzverbänden in Verbindung und erklärst Dein Projekt. 
Dann kannst Du vieleicht richtig sinnvoll bei der Zucht helfen.

Wenn also versucht wird Forelen in der Este wiederanzusiedeln, kannst Du ja mithelfen. Ich denke, das ist Sinnvoller, als Arten zu züchten, von denen Du meinst, das sie gut in den See passen. 

Vieleicht bekommst Du auch die Möglichkeit bedrohte Arten zu Züchten und auszuwildern. Das wird dann sicher nicht Plötze und Karpfen sein.

Nur mal so als Gedanke.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Achso Pumpe und Filter:

je mehr und Größere Fische um so mehr Pumpen. 
Die Pumpenleistung Variert zwischen 0 und 1 mal Teichinhalt die Stunde. (18000 l)
Den Teich würde ich bei Deinem Vorhaben auf alle Fälle Größer und Tiefer machen.
Wenn Du ein paar Raubfische züchten willst, wäre es gut, wenn Du erst eine Plötzenzucht oder so anlegst. 

Beim Filter kommt es darauf an, was Du willst. Ein Pflanzenfilter oder Bodenfilter braucht nochmal 1/3 der Teichgröße an Platz und wird natürlich bepflanzt. deswegen passte er auch gut an den Teich. (braucht aber viel Platz.) 

Bei den Technischen Filtern brauchst Du ein paar Tonnen, wo Du verschiedene Filtermethoden anwenden mußt. vom Vorfilter bis zur Biostufe. 
Ich finde die Filter, die hier gebaut werden technisch immer höchst interessant und brauchen auch weniger Platz.
Ich habe allerdings keine Erfahrung mit den Filterkonzepten, die hier so gebaut werden, denn ich bleibe bei meinen Pflanzen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Hennig 
:willkommen
Bei deinen 18000L, würde so 20-25 kleine __ Waller groß ziehen ,wenn sie dann so 75 cm haben kannst du sie in die Beregnungsteiche setzen, die fressen dann die __ Hechte und leider auch alles andere....:hai
Jetzt aber mal ohne Dummgebabbel .
Alles was du Züchtest und irgend wo reinsetzen wirst, hat enormen einfluss auf die vorhandene Flora und Fauna .Setzt du Jäger ein, fressen die alles andere weg, setzt du "Beute"ein werden die Jäger mehr und größer,hörst du auf "Beute reinzusetzten werden viel zu viele große Räuber den Bestand an Beute und damit sich selbst vernichten.
Ich würde mir, an deiner Stelle, gut überlegen welche Folgen das in Zukunft für die Natur haben könnte.

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## heniqua (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Also kann man sich nicht eine einfache Teichfilterpumpe wie z.B. diese hier kaufen? 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichfilterp...e-/110854062769?pt=Pumpen&hash=item19cf6ac2b1


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Henning,

meine heutige Sicht: Nö

Beschäftige Dich mal mit Luftheberpumpen. Diese sind ergleichsweise preiswert, leistungsstark und habedn wenig Wattinis.

Bei 220 Watt kannst Du 7,333 35 Watt Luftheberpumpen einsetzen.

Da Du neu baust, würde ich Dir das empfehlen. Problem ist die Einblastiefe. Du brauchst also einen Pumpenschacht. 
Da das ganze nur mit Luft funktioniert, werden auch keine Tiere geschreddert. 
Bei der vorgeschlagenen Pumpe ist ein Filter drin. wenn Du sie als
o ind den Teich setzen willst, bleibt der ganze Dreck im Teich, weil die Pumpe es nicht durchläßt.

Hier mal ein Video von WP-3D (auch Mitglied hier im Forum) ich denke, er ist der wahre Mammutpumpenexperte.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMA4tasKVh0&feature=relmfu


Überleg das mal.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Kann man schon - man muss nur wissen ob es Sinn macht.
Ist eine Sache der äußeren Gegebenheiten (wenn ich 1m Förderhöhe oder noch mehr zum Filter hab nützen mir die Luftsachen nichts).
Bei 18000 Litern Teichvolumen (wenn es so bleiben soll) bist du aber allmählich an der Grenze des sinnvollen "gepumpten" Betriebes. (ich denke übrigens es würde auch ne Pumpen-Nummer kleiner ausreichen, die mit 100 bis 125 Watt auskommt)
Übrigens lass dich bei diesen Pumpen nicht vom sep. Anschluss für den Skimmer täuschen - der gleichzeitige Betrieb über den Filterkorb und diesen Skimmeranschluss ist hier ohne weitere Modifikationen nicht möglich - da hat Oase scheinbar ein Patent darauf)

Du solltest auf alle Fälle auch mal über eine Schwerkraft-Ausführung nachdenken.

Gruß Nori


----------



## heniqua (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Und wo krieg ich eine Luftheberpumpe her? Muss man die selber bauen? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich eine gute Anleitung dafür?


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

So weit ich weiß kann man die nicht kaufen ... da wird wohl nur selber bauen übrig bleiben.

Ich hab mich mal bischen belesen und eine Skizze vom Aufbau gemacht. Sollte ein Fehler drin sein, bitte ich die Profis diese bitte zu berichtigen 

 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Falls man nicht die ganzen Blasen im Teich haben will, kann man oben eine "Entlüftung" einplanen.
Wird die Entlüftung direkt nach oben rausgeführt (T-Stück), lässt sich das auch als Abschäumer verwenden.
Günstig ist es, wenn am Einlasse ein größerer Durchmesser genommen wird und dann eine Reduzierung.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Jo Henning,

selber bauen, Die Skizzen sind sehr gut und die Beschreibung für eine Leistungsstarke Anlage von Jörg perfekt. 

Es sind letztlich 1- 2 Rohre für 3 Euro das Stück. 2x45° Winkelrohre. Dazu ein Kompressor in der benötigten Leistung. (30-xxx Euro) 
Die Löcher braucht man auch nicht unbedingt bohren, das Wasser kann auch von unten einströmen.

Zu bauen ist:
Rohre zusammenstecken, Belüfterplatte im Rohr unten anbringen, Kompressor in die Steckdose 
und fertig. 

Ist also kein Bauprojekt, sondern ist in 2 Minuten fertig gebaut.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## heniqua (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Super, vielen Dank für die beschreibung!
und wie Filter ich das ganze dann? dann muss ich warscheinlich noch nen Filter bauen oder?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Henning,

mit dem Filter mußt Du sagen, ob Pflanzen oder technischer Filter. 

Dann gehts hier weiter. 

Pflanzenfilter: 
Teich um einen Großen Pflanzbereich erweitern, einen Vorfilter dran und Wasser durchpumpen.
(sieht schön aus und blüht auch) 

Technicher Filter: verschiedene Tonnen aufstellen und Wasser durchpumpen. 
(Ist kleiner, blüht aber nicht)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## heniqua (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Pflanzenfilter! 
Aber ersteinmal zum Luftheber. Was für einen Kompressor brauche ich da, der auch nicht viel lärm macht?

Was für Pflanzen kommen in einen Pflanzenfilter?


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Henning
Nun für deine sache könnte einer da von reichen 35 Watt 70 L . Minute kosten bei Eb... mit allem drum und drann noch keine 50 Euro . Laufen bei mir one stopp seit 2 Jahren habe sie so aufgehangen sind dann nur noch halb so laut .
Viel Spass beim Basteln


----------



## Nori (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Gute Idee mit dem Aufhängen - den meisten Lärm machen die Maschinchen durch Übertragung der Schwingungen an irgendwelche Sachen die daneben stehen oder auf denen sie stehen.
Hab übrigens 2 dieser Kolbenkompressoren - der kleine läuft seit fast 6 Jahren ohne Probleme - der größere ist im Winter in Betrieb - auch ohne Probleme - sehr standfeste und zuverlässige Teile!

Gruß Nori


----------



## heniqua (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

wie laut ist denn das ding? Wird nämlich in Hausnähe stehen


----------



## Nori (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Die Dezibel kann ich dir nicht sagen - wenn du die Pumpe in einen schallgedämmten Kasten hängst wirst höchstens nur noch ein leises Brummen hören - wenn überhaupt.
Ich sag mal so: der Betrieb ist nichts was normale Nachbarn erregen würde.

Gruß Nori (gibt nat. auch irgendwelche Nasenbohrer, die sich über alles aufregen)


----------



## heniqua (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Die Nachbarn sind mir egal.. Es geht um mich 
Also baue ich mir quasi ne gut Isolierte Kiste wo ich das Ding dann reinhänge. Dann wird´s wohl reichen.

Pflanzenfiltertechnisch?

Meine Idee ist ein längerer Flusslauf, der mit Kies und viel Pflanzen gestaltet den Filter darstellen soll. Heißt, dass das Wasser an einer Stelle rausgepumpt und in den Anfang eines Flusslaufes reingepumpt wird. Hier durchquert das Wasser dann den ganzen Flusslauf bis es wieder im eigentlichen Teich ist.

Gut oder nicht so gut?


----------



## Joerg (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Henning,
wenn viel Fische drin sind, geht es so nicht.
Als Ergänzung sicher eine gute Sache.


----------



## heniqua (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Mal eine Frage zum Technischen Filter:

Was muss in die Tonnen rein?

Oder gibt es Anleitungen zum Bau vom Technischen Filter und zum Bau eines Pflanzenfilters? Das wär super, wenn es da Websites für gibt..?


----------



## Joerg (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Henning,
am besten suchst du bei : www.hobby-gartenteich.de 

Es gibt dort diverse Beschreibungen von Filter, Tonnen, Bestückung, Pflanzenfilter ...
Tippe mal oben in der Ecke den Suchbegriff ein und lies die passenden Themen. 

Im Lexikon sind verschiedene Musteranlagen ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## heniqua (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

okay danke bis hier hin


----------



## heniqua (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Ich möchte gerne diesen Kompressor für die Luftheber-Technik kaufen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACO-318-Set-..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item53ea0d7464

Ist das ding in Ordnung für meinen Teich?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Hab ich auch und keinen Vergleich zu anderen Luftpumpen. 

Du kannst ja nochmal suchen, ohne die Blubbersteine. Die brauchst Du ja nicht. da könnte es etwas preiswerter werden.

Lies mal den letzten Teil zu den Lufthebervideos. Die EDM Platte(n) könntest Du gleich mitbestellen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Den hab ich auch im Winter in Betrieb - der versorgt mühelos eine große Ausströmerplatte und 2 große Ausströmerkugeln im Eisfreihalter. 

Diesen Beipack kannst dir sparen - die Kugeln sind Spielzeug und der Schlauch ebenfalls.
Nimm nen richtigen Gewebe-Druckluftschlauch - der verdrilllt sich auch nicht - die guten Ausströmer haben sowieso größere Anschlüsse - da passen diese Scheibenwaschanlagen-Schläuchlein sowieso nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## heniqua (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Was brauch ich denn für eine Ausströmerplatte?

Die hier?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ausstromer-S..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item53e7c31bd1

Die ist doch ein bisschen groß für so ein normales Rohr oder?

Was für eine Förderhöhe kann ich überhaupt erreichen?


----------



## Nori (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Was du für Ausströmer für die Luftheberanwendung brauchst kann ich dir nicht sagen - ich hab das Teil nur zum Belüften - und da verwende ich schon ne größere Platte.
So eine:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichbelufte...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3f167e2998

..die hat nen 9mm Anschluss - deshalb auch mein Tip mit dem Schlauch.

Gruß Nori


----------



## I.koi (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*



heniqua schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne diesen Kompressor für die Luftheber-Technik kaufen:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACO-318-Set-..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item53ea0d7464
> 
> Ist das ding in Ordnung für meinen Teich?




Ja den habe ich auch mit 70 Liter pro Std.


Als Ausströmer nehm ich lindenholzausströmer, kosten 1,50 euro ist haben die beste Leistung, feine Bläßchen


----------



## I.koi (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Wenn ich wüsste woher du bist könntest sie dir vorab ansehn mal bei mir. Wichtig ist, den Kompresor fest zu machen


----------



## heniqua (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Ich bin direkt gegenüber von dir auf der Nordhalbkugel von Deutschland  Hamburg
Kompressor fest machen?


----------



## heniqua (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Reicht es für nen Luftheber nicht einfach den schlau unten am Rohr zu befestigen?


----------



## heniqua (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau, Filter, Pumpe, brauche Hilfe.*

Also wie bei einem Stinknormalen Injektor (siehe Bild)


----------

